# Where to hunt after Christmas?



## MLCotcher (Dec 14, 2016)

I posted this in the main forum, but it's not getting much traction. I'm not sure if guys don't want another hunter on their preferred hunt, or if most of the posters are on a lease/land owners? Either way...


This was my first season to hunt public land. I live in Dawson County, so my efforts were focused on Dawson Forest WMA, Chattahoochee NF, and Chestatee WMA. I learned a ton about public land hunting and saw quite a few on my DF hunts (once I got away from the crowd).

I haven't put any venison in the freezer yet and am looking to expand my horizon on WMA's...there are late season hunts on Yuchi, Mayhaw, Oakey Woods & Tuckahoe. All are about the same distance from me, so that isn't a factor.

Any advice on how to decide which WMA to hunt is appreciated...


----------



## SWAMP HUNTER 44 (Dec 15, 2016)

A friend of mine is in a club by Mayhaw and he says they kill some good deer in there and the rut it just picking up over there. I  would be going there but I'm out of buck tags so I will be Hunting Tuckahoe check in hunt.


----------



## BrokenPaddle (Dec 18, 2016)

Where can you scout?  The area you are in does have a lot if deer and they should be rutting hard between now and End of the year. I don't see a reason why you should drive 4 hrs to find deer.


----------



## MLCotcher (Dec 20, 2016)

BrokenPaddle said:


> Where can you scout?  The area you are in does have a lot if deer and they should be rutting hard between now and End of the year. I don't see a reason why you should drive 4 hrs to find deer.



I agree with your premise. Unfortunately there are more opportunities to hunt in Regions 3-6 when it comes to late season. Other than Allatoona & John's Mtn, there aren't many hunts in 1 or 2 & I'm not likely to get to either of them for a scouting only trip.

Oakey Woods is only 170 miles away, and looks to be in good deer country. It looks like part of it was sold a few years ago, but there's still over 10K acres. Anyone with experience on Oakey Woods? I don't mind walking to get away from the crowd...


----------



## retiredkilla (Dec 21, 2016)

i have been hunting oaky woods 15 yrs. the place has been shot out. the first 10 yrs pigs and deer every where. 4 yrs ago i went and didnt see a deer track. the next yr i didnt go at all . now i only go once a yr, ... pigs...  D N R wanted them eradicated. yes there are a few left, but few and far between . forget oaky woods, it may never  be great again..  no pigs and no deer ...


----------



## joe wiechec (Dec 21, 2016)

Yup ,no pigs and no deer at Oakywoods.  I don't know why I even bother ?


----------

